# Apache2.2 Log erklärung



## Gunah (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin

hab leider hier zu nichts passendes gefunden oder nicht verstanden 

hier mal ein example log:

```
127.0.0.1 - - [09/Oct/2007:13:57:31 +0000] "GET /index.html HTTP/1.1" 200 6482 "http://www.example.com/index.php?id=53" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.7) Gecko/20070914 Firefox/2.0.0.7"
```
127.0.0.1 = ist die IP
- - = ist mir nicht so ganz klar, denke ich, ist nur die Domain auflösung...
[09/Oct/2007:13:57:31 +0000] = die Zeit
"GET /index.html HTTP/1.1" = der HTTP Request...
*200 = Unbekannt
648 = Unbekannt*
 "http://www.example.com/index.php?id=53" = Referrer
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.7) Gecko/20070914 Firefox/2.0.0.7" = HTTP UserAgent

ich wüsste nun gerne, was das für Zahlen sind die Fett gedruckt sind?

die Doku von Apache hat mich irgendwie noch mehr verwirrt 

MfG Gunah


----------



## Gumbo (16. Oktober 2007)

200 ist der Statuscode der Antwort und 648 die Länge der Antwort in Bytes. Eine ausführlicher Erklärung findest du im Apache-Handbuch.


----------

